# My pot belly pig....



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, that was mean. 
He's very cute to me, I like his name too, hehe!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

AWWW thats horrible!!! :evil: That man was def wrong that is a cute pig!


----------



## laceyrocks (Mar 8, 2008)

I have two pot belly pigs Cosmo and Gordie i think you have to have one to love them! our boys live in the barn they have never been in the house and only once in the car when we picked them up that was fun!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks guys! I just dont get it he said he loves pigs and wanted to play with them at the fair and stuff then he goes and says something like that...he is a little off if you ask me, you know. 

lacey your pigs are huge! Their sooo cute how old are they? Mine is only about 2yrs. hes really small like a med size dog. I hope he dosent get any bigger. I dont think he will...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww such cute piggies!


----------



## laceyrocks (Mar 8, 2008)

My boys are about 3 we got them 9 months ago they where in our local paper free to good home i was not expectin them to be this big i alwaya thought they where dwarf! as you can see they are not but once i met them they had to come home with us.
so far we have been lucky they are Big boys who havent been "seen to" they havent got to friendly with me but i have been warned they may try. They still have their tusks but they are so soft and friendly its never been a problem. They love pie and anything sweet (i know not good for them but they only get it for a treat) and will lie having their belly rubbed all day. I would not swop them for the world love them ! and i think your guy looks stunning!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

AWW Lacy you got cute piggys to!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

awww... thats weird the breeding I got sexy from they dont get tusks. But I heard they dont stop growing till 4 years I hope that is not true. Pigs will eat anything! its funny to see them eat ice cream. I dont think you will have any problems with your boys Sexy isnt fixed and hes really sweet. Although he breaks into the house when we are not there and goes all the way up strais after making a big mess downstairs and sleeps in my bed. The only real problem ive had with him is that he will test any new dog try and put them in their place.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

had a pot belly pig but i was allergic to it. my face like broke out in pimples (weird rite?) then for the day id like go to my friends and they'd disappear! i also got a ferret for my birthday and the same thing happened. it was so weird, but im not allergic to any other animals. the dermatologist was surprised i was allergic to pigs because pig hair is almost like human hair and there very clean. also im not allergic to dogs horses or cats. only pigs and ferrets! so weird...


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> had a pot belly pig but i was allergic to it. my face like broke out in pimples (weird rite?) then for the day id like go to my friends and they'd disappear! i also got a ferret for my birthday and the same thing happened. it was so weird, but im not allergic to any other animals. the dermatologist was surprised i was allergic to pigs because pig hair is almost like human hair and there very clean. also im not allergic to dogs horses or cats. only pigs and ferrets! so weird...



That is really weird..I wonder why that is. That really sucks to if I had allergies to any animal I would die. I can not live with out pets! I love them to much ^_^


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh man, you need to post more pics, he really is SEXY! hehe i love him


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those photos are cute! there was one at a barn I rode at who did a lot of tricks like fetching and rolling over. Could even put things away. It was cute.


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I will try and get more pics.... the only trick he can do is sit. He dosent play with toys at all he dosent care at all. So its harder to teach him to play fetch or things like that. His joy is run out side eat all the grass and root. Then run back into his bathroom for dinner and night night time


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

He is so freaking cute!! Dont listen to the jerk who said he is ugly


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

OoooOOOooOOooo....Bacon! :shock: 


:lol: Just Kiddin! They are cute little pork chops! OK OK>.. I'll stop! I couldn't help myself! :roll: For some reason...Pig jokes crack me up! They look like happy boyz :wink:


----------

